# Dude!!! Walgreens!!!!



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hurry up with those pictures!!!! Maybe I'll stop at Walgreens on the way home, although I bet they still have school stuff out, this is the first week of school here.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is my list:

Bleeding Skull Plaque (replacement for the one that I had that dried up) 9.99
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/Halloween%20Purchases%202006/BleedingSkullPlaque.jpg

Dropping spider 5.99
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/Halloween%20Purchases%202006/DroppingSpider.jpg

Crawling Tarantula (no pic cuz I gave it away already) 9.99

LARGE Plastic Skull Plaque 2.99
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/Halloween%20Purchases%202006/PlasticSkullPlaque.jpg

23" Hanging Bat 7.99
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/Halloween%20Purchases%202006/HangingBat.jpg

Witch Broom (for my Martha Stuart cut out witch that a friend made me last year) 3.99

Blue Scarf Pirate Skeleton 5.00
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/Halloween%20Purchases%202006/BluePirateSkeleton.jpg

Red Scarf Pirate Skeleton 5.00
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/Halloween%20Purchases%202006/RedPirateSkeleton.jpg

3-3'”Plastic Skulls .99 each
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/Halloween%20Purchases%202006/SkullTrio.jpg

Screaming mini Monster punk rocker dude 2.99 (gave him away too)

2-shrunken heads to add to the collection 2.50 each
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/Halloween%20Purchases%202006/ShrunkenHeads.jpg

3-changing portraits 4.99 each
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/Halloween%20Purchases%202006/MedusaChangingPortrait.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/Halloween%20Purchases%202006/AmericanGothicChangingPortrait.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/Halloween%20Purchases%202006/SomeDudeChangingPortrait.jpg

3-cutesy ghost candle holders (I know but I liked them) 1.99 each
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/Halloween%20Purchases%202006/CutesyGhostCandleHolders.jpg

skeleton candle holder 2.99
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/Halloween%20Purchases%202006/SkeletonCandleHolder.jpg

23" mummy 5.99
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/Halloween%20Purchases%202006/Mummy.jpg

LARGE hard foam skull plaque 9.99
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c45/brandywine1974/Halloween%20Purchases%202006/HardFoamSkullPlaque.jpg

3 -creature cages zombie, pirate, reaper (pics after I set them up) 10.00 each

2 -6 foot hanging creatures reaper,zombie (pics after I set them up)19.99

The pics suck because my camera is junk and I was in a hurry. Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Seems like some good stuff. I now I got a walgreens around here, i'll have to stop by. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Awesome! I'm headed there today! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice!! They just built a Walgreens here in my town and are about to open soon! Hopefully it will be before halloween so I can checkout thier Halloween stuff!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow great finds! About how big are those portraits?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

brandy that was quick 

Great pics, can't wait for Walgreens to set up


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

JohnnyL said:


> Wow great finds! About how big are those portraits?


8X10 not including the frame.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Wow brandy, you got yourself quite a haul there. Thanks for posting the pics, they're great!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll definitely be going to Walgreens AFTER Halloween  
They are one of the places that has a really good sale, like 75% off... I got some nice stuff there last November!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

pretty cool, do the portraits change depending the vewing angle? also, i think your camera is one of emit browns, flux capacitor and all. it's thinks it's feb of 2022.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks Brandy. I had stopped by the one near me on the way home tonight, but they only had a few thing out. Did yours have any regular size skulls out this year?


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

BATFLY said:


> pretty cool, do the portraits change depending the vewing angle? also, i think your camera is one of emit browns, flux capacitor and all. it's thinks it's feb of 2022.


Yes they change depending on the angle and LMAO I noticed the date. You would think it would work better for being such a high tech time traveling gadget.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Vlad said:


> Thanks Brandy. I had stopped by the one near me on the way home tonight, but they only had a few thing out. Did yours have any regular size skulls out this year?


Not yet, but they didn't have all of their stuff out yet. I will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I love this place !!!! All the shopping info you could ask for.
Thanks Brandy!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Well darn, too bad we have to wait till 2022 to get that stuff!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice! thanks - I have to check my Walgreens today over lunch.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

JohnnyL said:


> Well darn, too bad we have to wait till 2022 to get that stuff!


LMAO!!!


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

I just wish the Delorian had more trunk space...


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Went to the Walgreens by me and not one single Halloween item in sight! I'm so disappointed.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Went to Walgreens today and bought another Spirit Ball. This one is about the size of a soccer ball and has a green head in it with its brain exposed and talks and moves it head. The nice part was it was only $19.99.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey, my Walgreens didn't have that! How about a pic?


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Here is a picture of it on Gemmy's site.
http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=28339


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

very cool...I am off to Walgreens to see if they have the rest of their stuff out


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Our Walgreens is stocking up! I need to shop!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Picked up 4 foot lighted skeleton that hangs on a black spider web stand for the yard. Cashier said the rest of the stuff should be out by this weekend. Already noticed some stuff sold out. No spirit ball yet.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

They also had Joltin' Jack. I'm gonna half to go back and get him. Kinda cute.
http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=20633&subCatId=68&parent=41


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Dang it! If he shows up at mine, he is so going home with me.


----------



## LoLinex (Sep 27, 2005)

I purchased $100.00 worth of stuff at Walgreens yesterday as well.  

They have a really good selection considering they haven't put

all their stuff out yet. I've been stalking all the stores for Halloween

stuff everyday.

Happy Hauntings,
LoLinex


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I went to mine today and all they have out are Halloween cards


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Ours had a few things, some lighted pumpkins, some $.99 skull candle holders (got four of those) and some $.99 miniature tombstones, (got four of those, too). They had that little electric chair guy out, too. I'll go back on Tuesday because it looked like they had a lot more boxes of stuff to get out. Yay!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Ours only has a small selection of candy....stupid back to school stuff is still out. Kids go back to school already, jeez J/K


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I went to Walgreen's Friday night and it looked like all of their Halloween stuff was on display. That little animated skeleton in the electric chair is kind of cool (and loud!). If it was life-size I would love to have it.
They had the two different spirit balls for $19.99 also.
The only thing I left with was two large styro. tombstones for $10 that I'm going to modify for a prop I'm building now.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Made a return trip today. They are STILL putting out there stuff.
They had three different spirit balls and I got the one with the skull in it. 
Also:
Joltin' Jack skelly
Lantern with animated head (they had three designs)
Skull pathway lights
Tombstone-lighted
And I think that is it. Left my loot in the truck so I may have forgotten something. 
I will check it out later this week to see what else they got.
I must say this is by far their best year IMHO. They always have descent stuff but they seem to have a TON of it this year.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

So I went and checked out their stuff the other day. I was extremely interested in the changing pictures but once I saw them I was disappointed. The frames were so flimsy and, on most of them, the picture was bowing out of the frame! I decided not to buy them. 

Yesterday I had a change of heart and bought the Dorian Gray picture. I went to the Dollar Tree and bought an 8x10 mirror in an "antiqued" silver frame and switched the mirror out for the changing picture. It looks great! You wouldn't believe the difference it made! While I thought the picture in it's original state was not worth $5, the new set up is certainly worth $6!

I think I'll go back tomorrow and get the American Gothic picture and another frame!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Now that is a good idea Rikki. I may have to do that too. Thanks!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Glad to have some input of value!


----------



## GhostGirl (Aug 31, 2006)

i love walgreens halloween. i got loads of stuff there last year  i'll be going again this weekend!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I got the giant skull face and a tombstone. They have some pretty good stuff this year. I got some giant skeleton hands at Big Lots and will make a huge reaper with the hands and skull and some black fabric.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Southernbelle, I did the same exact thing!!!! LOL I was going to post pics when I was done with it. I saw the ones at spencers and I told myself that I would not buy it but make it myself. I originally only bought the giant hands and was going to use a mask but then someone posted a pic of the skull face from walgreens. I can wait to see how it turns out. Im waiting for a 40% off coupon from jo ann so I can buy some fabric. Post pics when you are done!


----------



## kitana (Aug 5, 2006)

Well I stopped by there today and got the 3 for $10 tombstones, the hanging cage skelly guy for $10 and the skull spirit ball for $20.

Not too shabby, lol.

I was shocked and very happy to see the cool stuff they have there.

I still have to stop by BL soon though!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Walgreens was one of my best scores this year. I got:

Joltin' Jack
Lantern with skeleton head in it
Talking tombstone
Talking ghost - plastic head, black cloth body
Groovin' Ghoul - singing and dancing skeleton

Way cool!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

This week Walgreen's has all of their $15 Halloween decor on sale - buy one get one 50% off. Not bad!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Rikki said:


> This week Walgreen's has all of their $15 Halloween decor on sale - buy one get one 50% off. Not bad!


I'm heading back to Walgreens!


----------



## azwitch (Oct 6, 2005)

Do you know that I havn't even hit Walgreens yet this year!? I've gone to tons of other stores and am amazed how all the stuff out is so generic. I've found that making my own props/improving on store bought ones works so much better than half these things they have out that they charge outrageous amounts of money for. Besides I pretty much already have most of it already(except the really cool EXPENSIVE stuff). I guess I'll hafta try Walgreens next though....lol


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Sounds like everyone's scored big - gotta get in there before the good stuff is gone!


----------



## GhostGirl (Aug 31, 2006)

i went last night and got the skull spirit ball, a "talking and screaming" tombstone and a cute little ghsot tea light holder for the house. I will be going back once i get some more money. damn this waiting on payday crap!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I finally had a chance to go to another Walgreens and this one was well stocked. One big aisle of candy one one side and props and costumes on the other. 

I ended up getting a hanging ghoul in a cage ($10), two 26" tall tombstones (2 for $10), a smaller 21" tombstone ($3.99, 3 for $10), a rubber anime wig ($9.99), joltin' jack ($14.99 - he is sooooo loud!!!!), a bag of 65 bugs ($1.99), 2 shrunken heads (2 for $5), 2 jumbo Halloween head pens ($1.99 each, not pictured), and a big bag of individually wrapped gummy fangs ($5.99). 

Here are closeup pictures. 

http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m105/colmmoo/IMG_5323.jpg

http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m105/colmmoo/IMG_5324.jpg

http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m105/colmmoo/IMG_5322.jpg


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Man, my Walgreens don't have the hanging ghoul in the cage. He looks pretty cool.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Try a different Walgreens. The first one that I went to didn't have any Halloween stuff, but the second one was packed. Good luck!


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

walgreens also has the 6 ft ghoul or skeleton for 20 bucks!!! Thats really cheap!!! We have one at halloween usa and we charge 40 bucks for it. Big difference!


----------



## Nookie (Sep 13, 2004)

*I got the 6 ft Ghoul...*

pretty nice for $20


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Okay....I am running out the door right now and heading to Walgreen's for that ghoul....

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Okay....I am running out the door right now and heading to Walgreen's for that ghoul....
> 
> Thanks for the tip!



I'm thinking about it. Good grief, I already have storage issues. Hubby is going to kill me after this Halloween! LOL!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah...my wife is going to kill me, too.....so I thought better of it when I got to the store. I can't believe I actually walked away from a cool Halloween prop....but I did. 

They also had the collapsible hanging caged ghoul (a smaller version than the one at Factory Card Outlet) for $10.

Overall, I was quite impressed with what Walgreen's had to offer....


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Yeah...my wife is going to kill me, too.....


Those NON-Halloween people ... they just don't understand us, do they? Geez, it's not like I make hubby sleep in a casket or anything.

YET!


----------



## Niam (Sep 14, 2006)

Has anyone bought the floating dead girl prop they have this year? I think it was 14.99 or 19.99. Black hair,purple & lace draped over her. 
I wanted to get her but they didn't have any out in the open. Just wondering if she's worth getting. I hate returning stuff.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

SouthernBelle said:


> Those NON-Halloween people ... they just don't understand us, do they? Geez, it's not like I make hubby sleep in a casket or anything.
> 
> YET!


Well...the good thing is she is slowing turning herself over to the Dark Side....lol. She actually enjoys getting dressed up in costume and handing out candy on Halloween. She just isn't as obsessed with our display as I am....lol.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

I bought something very similar to the ghoul at walgreens but instead it had a skeleton face and hands. It is pretty lightweight so I was going to use it on my FCG rig. I just have to find a way to make it glow under blacklight. I suppose I could use rit dye but does anyone know if the cans of Glow in the Dark spray would work. They are all over the halloween stores now and they are only $3.99 per can.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

I am stopping on the way to the grocery store on Thursday,I hope they have some crap left.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Niam said:


> Has anyone bought the floating dead girl prop they have this year? I think it was 14.99 or 19.99. Black hair,purple & lace draped over her.
> I wanted to get her but they didn't have any out in the open. Just wondering if she's worth getting. I hate returning stuff.


I saw her at my Walgreens, but she was all wadded up in a ball and up on the top shelf where I couldn't get to her. Someone needs to teach those guys how to display stuff.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

That's the reason why I didn't end up getting the floating dead girl - because she was rolled up into a ball.


----------



## Niam (Sep 14, 2006)

brandywine1974 said:


> I saw her at my Walgreens, but she was all wadded up in a ball and up on the top shelf where I couldn't get to her. Someone needs to teach those guys how to display stuff.


I know eh, I might go back and get her ,if they have any left. I'm only 5'1 so I couldn't reach the top shelf and after having no luck finding someone to help me I left . 

She looked like she'd be pretty good though with a bit of added fabric from what I saw.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Niam - I'm 5 1/2"!  I sometimes climb up shelves in stores to get what I want on the top shelf. Had to do that at the frozen section at the grocery yesterday.


----------



## Niam (Sep 14, 2006)

colmmoo said:


> Niam - I'm 5 1/2"!  I sometimes climb up shelves in stores to get what I want on the top shelf. Had to do that at the frozen section at the grocery yesterday.



glad someone else feels my shortness woes.
I climb up shelfs all the time, they just had a bunch of stuff cluttering up the top one and I didn't want to bring it all crashing down on me


----------

